# On Demand Discussion: National Geographic (Channel 1276)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1276, National Geographic On Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement. 

Ready, Set, Go!


----------

